# Connect to internet using Mobile.



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

My computer has a slow net connection(almost disconnects all the time). So I was thinking if there was a way to access internet using internet connection on N97. How can I do this?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 25, 2011)

Since N97 supports 3G (Nokia N97 - Full phone specifications) you can take advantage of 3G Plan provided by your Mobile Operator

Connect your PC and N97 using Cable/Bluetooth

But remember, 3G plans are very costly


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

mrintech said:


> Since N97 supports 3G (Nokia N97 - Full phone specifications) you can take advantage of 3G Plan provided by your Mobile Operator
> 
> Connect your PC and N97 using Cable/Bluetooth
> 
> But remember, 3G plans are very costly


Thanks!
I have 3G plan activated on it, but will connecting N97 using USB cable work?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Thanks!
> I have 3G plan activated on it, but will connecting N97 using USB cable work?



Install Nokia Ovi Suite from the cd that came with the box. Open it and follow the instructions to connect your device. You should be able to. Incase you have not got the CD try Nokia Ovi Suite Download

In case you want wireless connectivity download Joikuspot and install to your phone. once started your phone will be a wifi router


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

^^Link doesn't work 
BTW thanks, I am looking for JOIKUSPOT now


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> ^^Link doesn't work
> BTW thanks, I am looking for JOIKUSPOT now



Free JoikuSpot Light WiFi HotSpot for Nokia N8, E7, C7, C6-01, E51, E52, E55, E60, E61, E61i, E63, E65, E66, E71, E72, E73, E75, E90, N78, N79, N80, N81, N81 8GB, N82, N85, N86, N91, N93, N93i, N95, N95 8GB, N96, N97, 5800 and many more phone models


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Free JoikuSpot Light WiFi HotSpot for Nokia N8, E7, C7, C6-01, E51, E52, E55, E60, E61, E61i, E63, E65, E66, E71, E72, E73, E75, E90, N78, N79, N80, N81, N81 8GB, N82, N85, N86, N91, N93, N93i, N95, N95 8GB, N96, N97, 5800 and many more phone models



Thanks a LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didn't knew it also works for N79! Thanks again 

Joiku only allows mobile internet(and 3G etc), not WiFi
So by other such software, Is this possible?
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/WiFi.bmp
Use WiFi on mobile as internet(I do this) and then send these signals again, to extend the WiFi range?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Thanks a LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't knew it also works for N79! Thanks again
> 
> Joiku only allows mobile internet(and 3G etc), not WiFi
> ...



No mobile has a virtual wifi driver so this is not possible


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> No mobile has a virtual wifi driver so this is not possible





Actually I can connect to WiFi using my N79. The problem is that Joikuspot doesn't detect it, when it shows my options to select access point, there are only Airtel Live etc, no MTNL(name of my WiFi). All I want is a program like joikuspot which can use my WiFi as access point, not general internet....


Thanks anyways, since I have internet card on mobile too, its not a big problem


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

You can do it with Nokia PC Suite !


----------

